

Trip Report: Fall ISO C++ Meeting - adamnemecek
https://isocpp.org/blog/2014/11/trip-report-fall

======
byuu
Darn, I was really hoping they'd adopt N4165 or N4174. Better luck in May, I
suppose.

~~~
plorkyeran
There was basically zero chance of the first iteration of something that
radical being accepted, but there was pretty strong support for the general
idea of f(x,y) being callable as x.f(y).

